# Kindle



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 15, 2012)

What do people think of these? I am being given one this Christmas and I am a bit unsure as to whether I will like it.


----------



## moderan (Dec 15, 2012)

I love mine. Easier on my tired old eyes than a book.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Moderan, 
I understand that one can control the size of print and the fonts etc. I often get put off some books because the print is too small. So it will be nice to have control. I am getting the Kindle Paperwhite I think and apparently it is well lit. My husband and I are going to share it, he is getting on a bit and does not take kindly to progress, he does not even use a computer. But I think he will like it, as he is a great reader.


----------



## moderan (Dec 15, 2012)

Greetings.
Yep, adjustable type, backlighting, easy to use even for a Luddite.I used to have 14k books. Now I have 60k and less bookshelves.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a nook color and I love it.  Easy to read, nice to hold, especially when lying in bed, better on my neck and my poor poor eyesight.  Only problem I have is that after 2+ years I've now run out of space for new books.  Looks like I need to delete some.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Dec 15, 2012)

Those screens never fail to impress me, but I like turning pages.


----------



## benluby (Dec 15, 2012)

Staff Deployment said:


> Those screens never fail to impress me, but I like turning pages.



Seconded.  Nothing quite like the feel of paper in one's hands.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 15, 2012)

moderan said:


> Greetings.
> Yep, adjustable type, backlighting, easy to use even for a Luddite.I used to have 14k books. Now I have 60k and less bookshelves.



Hi
By the way I love your quote from Groucho Marx, truly hilarious. I had a book of letters that he wrote, his correspondences were so funny they had me in tears.


----------



## moderan (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you...Kindle, by the way, can synch its library with your computer. You won't soon run out of room.
I had the privilege of living in a house owned by the Marx Bros. for a few years, in La Grange, Illinois. Unsurprisingly, it had a duck pong out back


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Moderan 
wow, to live in the house where these legends lived, that must have been interesting. 

I can't wait to get my Kindle now, a new way of reading. I will always have plenty of books, that I could never live without, but this will add a new dimension to the enjoyment of reading. My husband is indeed a Luddite, but I think he can be converted to some extent.


----------



## Leyline (Dec 15, 2012)

I adore my Kindle. I sometimes want to hug it.


----------



## moderan (Dec 15, 2012)

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi Moderan
> wow, to live in the house where these legends lived, that must have been interesting.
> 
> I can't wait to get my Kindle now, a new way of reading. I will always have plenty of books, that I could never live without, but this will add a new dimension to the enjoyment of reading. My husband is indeed a Luddite, but I think he can be converted to some extent.


It was.


----------



## erusson (Dec 18, 2012)

I love mine because I can store so many books on it and the books are cheaper, but I also get really annoyed when certain books can't be found on it, e.g. my favourite book is To Kill a Mockingbird, and you'd think it'd be on there as it's one of the classics. But it's not! I've recommended to Amazon hundreds of times that they put it on there, but nearly a year after having my kindle I still can't read my fave book on it.
Also, I've found that it freezes a lot. When I first got it, I was looking at books to download on it, and because it was so slow I pressed the button more than once and ended up accidentally buying a Karl Pilkington book that I didn't really want. There is an option if you accidentally buy a book on there, but I've tried to use it before without much success.
Despite the moaning, though, I do really love my Kindle and I'd be lost without it  xx


----------



## Ariel (Dec 18, 2012)

I can synch my nook with my computer too.  I can also buy books elsewhere than the Barnes & Noble store on my nook.  Project Guttenberg is an excellent source. 

 A lot of the space I needed was being taken up by apps I don't need or want or very old notes for a d&d campaign I was running.


----------



## shadowwalker (Dec 18, 2012)

Quick question (from someone who will probably never buy an ereader but nonetheless...)

If the Kindle or Nook or whatever dies, what happens to the books? Do you have to have a backup system (or is that what the sync thing is) or _can _you back it up (ie, is there a coding that prevents a backup copy)?


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 18, 2012)

erusson said:


> I love mine because I can store so many books on it and the books are cheaper, but I also get really annoyed when certain books can't be found on it, e.g. my favourite book is To Kill a Mockingbird, and you'd think it'd be on there as it's one of the classics. But it's not! I've recommended to Amazon hundreds of times that they put it on there, but nearly a year after having my kindle I still can't read my fave book on it.
> Also, I've found that it freezes a lot. When I first got it, I was looking at books to download on it, and because it was so slow I pressed the button more than once and ended up accidentally buying a Karl Pilkington book that I didn't really want. There is an option if you accidentally buy a book on there, but I've tried to use it before without much success.
> Despite the moaning, though, I do really love my Kindle and I'd be lost without it  xx



Hi Erusson
Very interesting to hear some of the downsides to it.

I too think 'To Kill a Mocking Bird' is a superb novel.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 18, 2012)

For the nook books that are bought through the b&n store are free to download again once you bought them but you have to do so on your computer through your account.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 18, 2012)

One of my best ever buys - Perfect when travelling.


----------



## moderan (Dec 18, 2012)

Down with the DRM.


----------



## Sam (Dec 18, 2012)

There are ways around DRM, Mod. 

I bought myself a Kindle Fire for Christmas. I already have the first one, but I always had a thing for touch screens.


----------



## moderan (Dec 18, 2012)

I know, Sam. But others seem not to, or maybe they're just honest consumers.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, 
Someone please help, if you have a Kindle Paperwhite. I downloaded several books free but now wish to get rid of them off it. I have been into my Amazon 'Manage your Kindle' and deleted them off there but they are still on the Kindle. How do I delete them fully off it please?


----------



## Sam (Dec 29, 2012)

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi,
> Someone please help, if you have a Kindle Paperwhite. I downloaded several books free but now wish to get rid of them off it. I have been into my Amazon 'Manage your Kindle' and deleted them off there but they are still on the Kindle. How do I delete them fully off it please?



Plug the small end of your USB cable (provided with the package) into your Kindle, and plug the large end into the USB slot of a computer or laptop. From there, access the My Computer folder and select the Kindle drive -- it's usually G or H, but it will say 'Kindle' on it. Select 'documents' and a list of the books on the Kindle will show up. Individually delete whichever ones you prefer.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Sam 

*thankyou so very very much!* 
Now I know how to do that. The Kindle is wonderful but a bit tricky to learn all the functions at first.


----------



## Mr mitchell (Dec 30, 2012)

I also got a kindle for Christmas and its a wonderful thing.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Mr Mitchell, 
Which one did you get and have you found out how to use it? I took a few days to familiarise myself with it. 
I got the Kindle Paperwhite and two things I still need to know. How do you move back a page when reading? Is there a way of having the toolbar visible all the time at the top - because I presume you just touch the top of the screen to get to it and get 'Home'?


----------



## Mr mitchell (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello Lilly, the paperwhite and it's does take time getting used to, but I thing I'm just getting the hang of it. You to need go to the left side, then roll your finger to scroll backwards.


----------



## dolphinlee (Dec 30, 2012)

I know that people love their kindles but I am resisting for as long as I can. The reason - I rarely read one book at a time. I have the book beside my bed, the one beside my chair and the one in the bathroom. It is rare for me to read just one book, so I would have to have three kindles to keep me happy.


----------



## Sam (Dec 30, 2012)

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hey Mr Mitchell,
> Which one did you get and have you found out how to use it? I took a few days to familiarise myself with it.
> I got the Kindle Paperwhite and two things I still need to know. How do you move back a page when reading? Is there a way of having the toolbar visible all the time at the top - because I presume you just touch the top of the screen to get to it and get 'Home'?



If it's a touch screen, you swipe the screen left to right to go back one page, right to left to go forward one. 

I don't know that there's a way to keep the toolbar visible, but if there is it will probably be found in 'Settings'.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 30, 2012)

dolphinlee said:


> I know that people love their kindles but I am resisting for as long as I can. The reason - I rarely read one book at a time. I have the book beside my bed, the one beside my chair and the one in the bathroom. It is rare for me to read just one book, so I would have to have three kindles to keep me happy.



Hi 
In that case a Kindle is for you definitely! I am just the same as you, always have several books on the go. You see with the Kindle you download all the books you like, they are listed on your screen on the Homepage. Then you can dip into them at will, and every time you come out of them, they remain at the page you left them at. Pure magic! I hope you get a Kindle, I am just sorry I left it all this time.


----------



## dolphinlee (Dec 30, 2012)

I am so glad that you are delighted with your kindle. 

At some time I will have to get one or probably three as I will never remember to take it up or downstairs as necessary.

There is still one problem. I have a nasty habit.  When i get to a part that is illogical, ridiculous or just plain badly written, I have been know to throw the book across the room.  I doubt a kindle would survive.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 30, 2012)

Mr mitchell said:


> Hello Lilly, the paperwhite and it's does take time getting used to, but I thing I'm just getting the hang of it. You to need go to the left side, then roll your finger to scroll backwards.



Hi Mr Mitchell, 
Wow! Such a simple thing, so *that's* all you do? Thanks very much. I must be truly thick not to have worked that out!


----------



## dolphinlee (Dec 30, 2012)

Isn't this site just incredible. Once again this thread is an examle of how willing to help the members are.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 30, 2012)

dolphinlee said:


> I am so glad that you are delighted with your kindle.
> 
> At some time I will have to get one or probably three as I will never remember to take it up or downstairs as necessary.
> 
> There is still one problem. I have a nasty habit.  When i get to a part that is illogical, ridiculous or just plain badly written, I have been know to throw the book across the room.  I doubt a kindle would survive.



Hi Dolphinlee
Lol! Actually don't worry, you will love your Kindle so much you will never abuse it like that.


----------



## dolphinlee (Dec 30, 2012)

I love my husband and yet..............................


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm Dolphinlee, 
sounds ominous...


----------



## Circadian (Dec 30, 2012)

I suppose it's a matter of opinion.  But I agree with Staff Deployment and benluby.  There's nothing more fun than flipping through the pages of an old book and spraying dust in your friend's face. :mrgreen:


----------



## moderan (Dec 31, 2012)

Books aren't backlit. Hard to read in the dark, when it's quiet. On my Kindle...I have the complete works of HP Lovecraft, Clark Ashton Smith, Edgar Allan Poe, Hunter S Thompson, Jim Thompson, Raymond Chandler, Dashiell Hammett, Philip K Dick, Roger Zelazny, Ray Bradbury, Stephen King, Clive Barker, and the entirety of Isaac Asimov's mag, plus complete runs of the Avengers, the Fantastic Four, Sandman, Hellblazer, Hellraiser, Hellboy and Metal Hurlant.
For starters.
Also all of the Pulitzer, Hugo, Nebula, John W Campbell, and Philip K Dick award-winners, ever, most of the Edgars, most of the World Fantasy Award-winners, and the complete O. Henry, Arthur Machen, and Shakespeare. And and and....
They all fit in an interior pocket of my backpack.


----------



## Sam (Dec 31, 2012)

Plus, the Kindle Fire/HD doubles as a tablet. Internet, music, audio books, films, TV shows -- all on one little device you can take with you anywhere. Further, I have every novel ever written by Tom Clancy, Frederick Forsyth, Robert Ludlum, Jack Higgins, Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Matthew Reilly, and Jeffery Deaver on mine. Try taking those paperbacks with you all the time.


----------



## moderan (Dec 31, 2012)

And the biggest plus-it doesn't operate as a phone


----------



## FridgeOtter (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a nook color and I adore it. Mostly because I don't have to leave my house if I want a new book. I can read a review online, think it sounds interesting, and then have it a few moments later. (I use it as an excuse to never have to leave my house.) But also, being able to change the print size is a bonus. I have even downloaded a few word games onto it (Word Rainbow is great).


----------



## Capulet (Dec 31, 2012)

I gave my mom a kindle last year, pre-loaded with a thousand or so books I downloaded from the net. She loves it.

I resist. I love my books, and I actually like "owning" what I purchase. I would freak out if the below happened to me:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/18/technology/companies/18amazon.html

I especially love the last paragraph; 1984 is free for pretty much the entire world except the USA.

PS: Moderan I love your list, including the graphic novels. We'd probably have quite the time going through each other's bookshelves.


----------



## moderan (Dec 31, 2012)

I bet we would. I do have a few thousand real books...including all of the above


----------



## Sam (Dec 31, 2012)

Capulet said:


> I gave my mom a kindle last year, pre-loaded with a thousand or so books I downloaded from the net. She loves it.
> 
> I resist. I love my books, and I actually like "owning" what I purchase. I would freak out if the below happened to me:
> 
> ...



One of the reasons why I don't enjoy downloading books is that I like to support fellow authors by purchasing the paperback instead. However, the more Amazon pulls this kind of nonsense, the more I will download for free. They can then delete them to their hearts' content, should it come to that, as it will only require a matter of plugging in my USB cable again and re-uploading to the Kindle. 

It might have been all right had Amazon offered a refund. But to remove a book from someone's Kindle after they purchased it, with no prior warning, is ridiculous and irredeemable in my eyes.


----------



## Katastrof (Jan 1, 2013)

I will be a Luddite (or a Bookian?) to my dying breath. I'm on level for everything else modern and technological - I'm typing this on my labtop, I'm listening to "Freedom" on my Ipod, and I'm doing research on things billions of miles away with top of the line equipment, but paper books will always be the better alternative to Kindleheit 451 or Nook-teen Eighty Four. Opening a book and smelling the new (or sometimes old pages) brings me back to being a kid and going to library to read about worlds that were always be beyond my reach. Even now, as a pseudo-adult (do people even consider themselves adults before they have kids?) I still feel giddy opening a new book in my hands to read.

On a side note, moderan, if you were in the recommending buisness, what kind of recomendation would you give for a person who loved the Sandman GN by Neil Gaiman, and who wanted to pick up another GN but was kinda underwhelmed with Batman comic books (like No man's land, RIP Batman, but not the Killing Joke -- that shit was really good)?


----------



## moderan (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmm. There really isn't anything else in the "poetic" vein of any of the Sandman GNs. Maybe Matt Wagner's Grendel would work...or Paul Chadwick's Concrete. They're not very superhero-oriented. The only other thing I can think of is Alan Moore's Swamp Thing, which again, wasn't superhero-oriented, but more about the human or inhuman condition.
That is assuming you've read Watchmen. If not, that's the one.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 1, 2013)

Katastrof said:


> On a side note, moderan, if you were in the recommending buisness, what kind of recomendation would you give for a person who loved the Sandman GN by Neil Gaiman, and who wanted to pick up another GN but was kinda underwhelmed with Batman comic books (like No man's land, RIP Batman, but not the Killing Joke -- that shit was really good)?



Moderan's right about the Swamp Thing, it's pretty epic. A couple other suggestions, if I may:

*The Metabarons Ultimate Collection*
The Metabarons Ultimate Collection: Amazon.ca: Alexandro Jodorowsky, Juan Gimenez: Books

Humanoids Inc. puts out some pretty amazing stuff, but it's pretty out there. If you liked the movie Wizards I'd suggest you check out _The Incal _as well, but _The Metabarons_ is just pure space opera with only half a dash of over-the-top, compared to _The Incal's_ double scoop. You can get the entire story in one hardcover for a decent price.

*Okko x 3: Cycle of Earth, Cycle of Air, Cycle of Water*
Okko: The Cycle of Air: Amazon.ca: Hub: Books
Okko: The Cycle of Earth: Amazon.ca: Hub: Books
Okko: The Cycle of Water: Amazon.ca: Hub: Books

Three separate graphic novels that follow a Ronin as he sells his services across a magic-infested feudal Japan-like world. Very well written, very well illustrated. Hub is a genius and curse him for taking so long to release the last two.

*Earthboy Jacobus*
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/1582404925/

Great story, particularly since you're in Canada and will get a lot of the American cultural references. If you remember the cartoon _Earthworm Jim_, this is by the guy that created that. His writing targets a bit younger demographic, but there's a lot included that would appeal directly to older readers as well. Check out his other graphic novels as well, including _Iron West _if you ever wondered who would win in a fight between a giant alien-controlled transforming train-bot and the Loch Ness Monster.

*The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen*
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/140123321X/

Because every graphic novel list needs at least one Alan Moore novel in it, and Moderan already snagged Swamp Thing. This is the series they based the movie off of, and it's really good. You can either go for the omnibus that has the two collected story arcs, or grab them as two separate volumes.

Finally and most importantly:

*Lucifer*
Lucifer VOL 01: Devil in the Gateway: Amazon.ca: Mike Carey: Books

If you enjoyed the Sandman series, why not follow what happened to Lucifer after he gave up control of Hell? *Based in the same universe as Gaiman's Sandman*, Lucifer follows up on Lucifer after he lays down his mantle and goes top-side. There are guest appearances by many characters from the original Sandman series, and best of all: it's done! That's right, you can actually read the entire story arc and not have to wait for another issue. Carey stays true to Gaiman's vision and tone while marking his own territory story-wise. Based on your comments, I _highly_ recommend this as the one you read if you only pick one off the list to pursue.


----------



## moderan (Jan 1, 2013)

I was thinking maybe Miller's Ronin and Moebius' Airtight Garage instead of the League, which is a familiar story because of the movie. I have that whole Swamp Thing series, not just the gn.
Grendel has a lot of the metaphysical element in the development of Hunter Rose, what he was and what he became after he was no longer.
I'm staying away from Lucifer until I get through Sandman. I didn't read each originally, preferring Hellblazer until John Constantine got too j-c in his choice of adversaries. I'm not the biggest Neil Gaiman fan. I don't dislike his work but I don't think that my appraisal fits in with his reputation.
If you really want to reach, there are excellent graphic novels from way back when. Epic Illustrated and Metal Hurlant each issued a series of handsome volumes. DC did also. I have all of these-things like More Than Human, drawn by Alex Nino and George RR Martin's Sandkings by Doug Moench. Plus Silverberg, Ellison, et al. Jack Kirby did one of 2001:A Space Odyssey that is a joy to look at. Those are sf and not long underwear, and excellent.
I also recommend Fear and Loathing (in Innsmouth) but you can't get it yet.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 1, 2013)

moderan said:


> I'm staying away from Lucifer until I get through Sandman. I didn't read each originally, preferring Hellblazer until John Constantine got too j-c in his choice of adversaries. I'm not the biggest Neil Gaiman fan. I don't dislike his work but I don't think that my appraisal fits in with his reputation.



Once you get past the Lucifer arc in the Sandman series I can't remember any spoilers, other than the kind of dollars you have to shell out to get the whole thing now that some of them are out of print.

You ever read any DMZ or Y? I went through a giant Vertigo phase for a while there. Preacher was really good too, especially if you enjoy GNs that takes liberties with religion.


----------



## moderan (Jan 1, 2013)

I would prefer that they take liberties with religion. That'd be fine. But no. I come and go with the comics. I was lucky enough to happen upon a treasure trove of used dvds of Marvel series at the used books-and-other-things store a couple of years ago, and I fell into some of the other stuff. Almost all of my comics and gns are digital now. My mom keeps her hands strictly off.
I'm new to a lot of the things I'm reading now. I've had them for some time, but never got around to them.
I keep waiting for graphic work to really hit a renaissance and become as accepted as it is in Japan, but what we get is a lot of rehash of Japanese and then the long-underwear guys.
I like satire and I miss stuff like Robert Crumb and Cracked with comics instead of lame David Wong jokes. Vaughn Bode was cool too. Can even take Cerebus sometimes, but only sometimes. My sense of humor is a little different.


----------



## Katastrof (Jan 1, 2013)

moderan said:


> Hmm. There really isn't anything else in the "poetic" vein of any of the Sandman GNs. Maybe Matt Wagner's Grendel would work...or Paul Chadwick's Concrete. They're not very superhero-oriented. The only other thing I can think of is Alan Moore's Swamp Thing, which again, wasn't superhero-oriented, but more about the human or inhuman condition.
> That is assuming you've read Watchmen. If not, that's the one.



Your assumption is a good one; read Watchmen a while ago, liked it alot but then again it's so different than the regular superhero comic books that I suspect anyone coming from novels to graphic novels couldn't help but like it. When I was a kid I use to love Captian America, but re-reading those now, I can't muster up the same kind of appreciation. Like you say, GN are awesome when done right, but I suspect that most of the writers writing for big comic book labels now, never got over playing with the same long underwear stories. Probably wrong though, I'm just getting back into the scene. 

Thanks for the suggestions all, will probably look into League or Swamp Thing, and (because I'm such a GRRM nerd) probably Sandkings too.


----------



## moderan (Jan 1, 2013)

Read, eh?


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2013)

moderan said:


> Greetings.
> Yep, adjustable type, backlighting, easy to use even for a Luddite.



The Paperwhite (and why it's a big deal) is NOT "back-lit." It's front-lit. It was Amazon's answer (and copy) of the Nook Simple Touch w/ Glowlight design with LED lights lighting the front of the screen. Both units are still TRUE E-Ink readers that are easy on the eyes. The same cannot be said for tablet computers such as the iPad, Nook Color, Amazon Fire etc. all of which are nothing but tablet computers with back-lit screens which do NOT use E-Ink. The constant glare is downright painful to many people. I would never try to read a book on one. You may as well be reading books on your desktop computer, although I realize that some people are content to do so. A true E-Ink reader is no different from reading an actual book. There is no gare or eyestrain whatsoever with them.

A lot of us prefer the 2nd and 3rd generations of Kindle eReaders because they have actual keypads attached for taking notes, and you never have to dirty up the screen by touching it. The 1st generation had a keypad too, but it wasn't nearly as good.


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> Quick question (from someone who will probably never buy an ereader but nonetheless...)
> 
> If the Kindle or Nook or whatever dies, what happens to the books? Do you have to have a backup system (or is that what the sync thing is) or _can _you back it up (ie, is there a coding that prevents a backup copy)?



This is a big problem, or at least it is potentially. Many people rip the DRM from their books as soon as they get them for this very reason (legal or not). Then ten years from now when Amazon is out of business along with the mobi format, you'll still be able to convert the books to ePub, or whatever the latest greatest format is by then, providing you were smart enough to keep copies of them backed up on a hard drive or two and have a program for stripping out the DRM. A lot of people aren't smart enough to question this though as you just did, so I think we're going to read a lot of angry posting about this somewhere down the road. And it's not just Amazon. Most retailers who also manufacture eReaders and tablets provide DRM for authors foolish enough to use it, and that's a lot of them. Sooner or later they'll all be out of business as new businesses come and the old ones go.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Charlie 
I could never read a book on my computer, nor would I want to watch a film on it like people seem to be happy to do. I want to read in my armchair or in bed. So the Kindle suits me very well as I can treat it just like a book. The Paperwhite is great because it really is easy on your eyes, clear and lovely.


----------



## Charlie (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi ya Lilly,

Per movies, what I do a lot of times is run an HDMI cable from my laptop to my TV in the living room so I can watch Netflicks or HuLu etc. from the couch or recliner. Then I don't have to pay for some kind of set-top box to get those.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jan 5, 2013)

Charlie said:


> Hi ya Lilly,
> 
> Per movies, what I do a lot of times is run an HDMI cable from my laptop to my TV in the living room so I can watch Netflicks or HuLu etc. from the couch or recliner. Then I don't have to pay for some kind of set-top box to get those.




Clever!


----------



## Charlie (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm past 50, but I still have my moments!


----------



## moderan (Jan 5, 2013)

Charlie said:


> The Paperwhite (and why it's a big deal) is NOT "back-lit."


***


----------



## Charlie (Jan 5, 2013)

moderan said:


> And you're replying to a part of a thread referring to a Kindle Fire HD, not a Paperwhite. While you're correct, the professor hat can get in the way sometimes.


Lilly said: _"I am getting the Kindle *Paperwhite *I think and apparently it is well lit."_

You replied: _"Yep, adjustable type, *backlighting*, easy to use even for a Luddite."_

What part of that says *Fire*?


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jan 5, 2013)

Charlie said:


> I'm past 50, but I still have my moments!



Dear Charlie, 
50 is nothing, I am 50 now and I can absolutely say it is the prime of life for me. I have never been happier, more contented or more stable. It is a time when hopefully children are grown and gone, your life is full of time for yourself. I have lost lots of weight, got fitter and healthier than in years - that is the key for me. 

I hope you feel similarly.


----------



## Charlie (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm hopeful Dear Lilly. Yes, no attachments now is nice. I put on some weight the past few years, but my doctor just informed me I have a heart problem that's slowing me down. (I kept telling everybody that I put on weight because I got tired and not the other way round!) I still have some tests to go through, but hopefully it's something that's treatable and will give me my energy back so I can get fit again too. When I was nearly 40 I could still dead lift and squat around 600 Lbs and was in great shape. I would sure like to be that guy again!


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Charlie 
I do hope you feel better soon with the right treatment. 

I got fat and diabetic but decided to do something about it about a year ago. The Atkins Diet has been superb in enabling me to lose 3 stones and completely control diabetes. I also find 'intermittent fasting' is incredible at helping my whole body re-balance - all I do is I no longer ever eat breakfast. This means I eat nothing until a light low carb lunch and a good mixed protein/fats based dinner. I never snack, that was always my problem.  It is the carbohydrates and sugars that cause all the trouble I believe. Hunger is no longer an issue, I am so happy with my diet now and I eat plenty of unprocessed nutritious food and take no supplements. It took time and discipline but boy is it worth it. I will never allow myself to get fat again. 

At age 50 I now feel fitter, slimmer and more energetic than in 30 years! I am a size 10-12 in clothes and can confidently wear nice clothes again after being so frumpy for so long. I don't exercise madly either, just a short workout in the morning (about 15 minutes of stretches) and a half hour walk with my dog daily plus being active in the house and garden. 

I hope you too find ways to get your good health and energy back.


----------



## Sam (Jan 6, 2013)

With the greatest of respect to health issues and the combating of them, please keep posts on the original topic. Thank you.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Sam 
Whoops - sorry, many apologies. I just got a bit carried away!


----------



## moderan (Jan 6, 2013)

Charlie said:


> Lilly said: _"I am getting the Kindle *Paperwhite *I think and apparently it is well lit."_
> 
> You replied: _"Yep, adjustable type, *backlighting*, easy to use even for a Luddite."_
> 
> What part of that says *Fire*?


Whatever. Love the hat.


----------

